# Visited a home burned by painter yesterday



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I stopped by a home that was under massive refurbishing on folsom blv here in sacramento yesterday because of a fire. There was a painter (an old school union guy) I know who lived there with his girlfriend who owns the house. I stopped to give the GC my card, what the hell. He told me the guy was using a torch or heat gun to remove old coatings and fought the house on fire he couldnt put it out


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I remember a long time ago using a kerosene blow torch to burn off paint. Its certainly the quickest way to strip off old paint, but fumes and fire make it unsafe.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Saw that happen years ago in MN. Very old house where they actually used newspaper for insulation. Old cedar clapboards burn really fast.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I was on a crew renovating a historic schoolhouse which was being stripped with a torch. I turned the corner to ask my boss what he wanted for lunch, looked up and saw smoke pouring out of the roof. Another crew member ran up to the attic and a fire ball shot out of a window that was removed to be reglazed when he opened the door. My boss ran a garden hose up the stairs and pretty much had it under control when the FD arrived. Insurance covered everything. Our company did the restoration. A historic commision member was so impressed by how my boss handled it, she hired him to paint her Watch Hill estate inside and out.

Having that window out created a vacuum that sucked the flame into the uninsulated wall of that balloon framed building with no fire stops. I'm happy to just be doing small res. repaints today. That was a day I'll never forget or miss.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

at least once a year the news reports a house burned by contractor using a torch. 

I've started SMALL flame ups on shutters (removed and away from building) being stripped with a heating element.

Burning lead paint smells sweet


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

squid said:


> I was on a crew renovating a historic schoolhouse which was being stripped with a torch. I turned the corner to ask my boss what he wanted for lunch, looked up and saw smoke pouring out of the roof. Another crew member ran up to the attic and a fire ball shot out of a window that was removed to be reglazed when he opened the door. My boss ran a garden hose up the stairs and pretty much had it under control when the FD arrived. Insurance covered everything. Our company did the restoration. A historic commision member was so impressed by how my boss handled it, she hired him to paint her Watch Hill estate inside and out. Having that window out created a vacuum that sucked the flame into the uninsulated wall of that balloon framed building with no fire stops. I'm happy to just be doing small res. repaints today. That was a day I'll never forget or miss.


No way what a story .


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

When we were setting up to spray/backbrush primer, a black euro. car parked next to building. As the women got out of her car, my forman politely asked her if she wouldn't mind moving it down the street. All huffy she replied "If it's not fire, it's paint". We laughed histerically at that one.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

squid said:


> I was on a crew renovating a historic schoolhouse which was being stripped with a torch. I turned the corner to ask my boss what he wanted for lunch, looked up and saw smoke pouring out of the roof. Another crew member ran up to the attic and a fire ball shot out of a window that was removed to be reglazed when he opened the door. My boss ran a garden hose up the stairs and pretty much had it under control when the FD arrived. Insurance covered everything. Our company did the restoration. A historic commision member was so impressed by how my boss handled it, she hired him to paint her Watch Hill estate inside and out.
> 
> Having that window out created a vacuum that sucked the flame into the uninsulated wall of that balloon framed building with no fire stops. I'm happy to just be doing small res. repaints today. That was a day I'll never forget or miss.


How many of you have extinguishers and charged hoses on site during such work?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Depends on how much coffee I drank.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> How many of you have extinguishers and charged hoses on site during such work?


 No extinguishers. A hose and a tool such as a pick axe or crow bar to punch a hole in the siding and pour water in the cavity. He started another one when the fire chased into a hole that we doused with wasp spray. 

Needless to say, don't try this at home.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I know of alot of homeowners that have been burnt by painters in the past.


----------

